# Disappointed Graduate



## b_s_butler@hotmail.com (May 11, 2010)

Looking for an entry level billing or coding position in St. Louis, MO


----------



## maybabysgirl (May 12, 2010)

*New job search engine!!!!!*

Try searching indeed.com. This job search engine will land you many hits in your area. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## jlb102780 (May 12, 2010)

try craigslist too, I found a lot of employers use that site since its free to do postings on there. Good luck and don't give up


----------



## cordelia (May 12, 2010)

maybabysgirl said:


> Try searching indeed.com. This job search engine will land you many hits in your area. Good luck!!!!!



I LOVE indeed! they are the best job search site, that is how I found my current job at VA.


----------



## cordelia (May 12, 2010)

b_s_butler@hotmail.com said:


> Looking for an entry level billing or coding position in St. Louis, MO



I am sorry you are having a hard time finding a job, the only advice I have is to maybe not look for a coding job (if you are right out of school and don't have experience), but rather a job in medical records or billing/insurance follow up, it will get your foot in the door and help you gain experience.


----------



## gone37@hotmail.com (May 19, 2010)

*Disappointed Graduate 2*

I live on the west coast and have just graduated from a medical coding and billing course.  Now I'm trying to find a job, for all the jobs I have looked at they all want some experience.  If I had to do it over again I would not have taken the course, it didn't help me with getting a job.


----------

